# Oak Island -Sand Fleas



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone know if the sand fleas have started showing up in numbers at Oak Island? Planning a weekend trip in mid June and trying to figure out the bait situation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

The south end of the beach always has them thick from ocp to the point


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks! I will look for them there, and keep a lookout for some fresh shrimp as well.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

I usually net some shrimp at the Davis Canal at low tide, I should be down in June also.


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

toyotaman29 said:


> I usually net some shrimp at the Davis Canal at low tide, I should be down in June also.



Thank you for the info. I will bring the cast net and give that a shot.


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

bferg said:


> Thank you for the info. I will bring the cast net and give that a shot.


No problem, they might be some bait at the point also, usually best at low tide....


----------

